# X-Trail AWD system - help?



## Nominee (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi there,

I'm thinking about purchasing the 2005 X-Trail, but had some questions about the AWD system. Hopefully somebody can answer these questions for me.

When locking the transmission to AWD mode only, will the power always be 50/50 between front and rear? Or does it change at certain speeds?

What makes the X-trails AWD system better than the other companies? So far, I know that it activates in 1/10th of a second.

Thanks all. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## adman (Jul 29, 2004)

Nominee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the 2005 X-Trail, but had some questions about the AWD system. Hopefully somebody can answer these questions for me.
> 
> ...


Is the X-Trail a Canadian model only?


----------



## nissanjunkie (Apr 30, 2004)

adman said:


> Is the X-Trail a Canadian model only?


X-Tril is a variant of the Xterra but is not avaliable in the US. It is sold in Canada, Japan, Mexico and I would assume all of Western Europe. The AWD system will probably be a 40/60 front to rear configuration as that is what other car companies use. The power won't be variable from the front to the back at different speeds. The AWD system is just like any other else as far as *I* know but if it come with the SR20VEor VET (AWD X Trails in Japan do) then you will have a very very powerful engine with great gas mileage. You can go to the Canadian Nissan site to try and find more info since if its not in the American market no one covers it here..... :thumbup:


----------



## Nominee (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi there,

I'm thinking about purchasing the 2005 X-Trail, but had some questions about the AWD system. Hopefully somebody can answer these questions for me.

When locking the transmission to AWD mode only, will the power always be 50/50 between front and rear? Or does it change at certain speeds?

What makes the X-trails AWD system better than the other companies? So far, I know that it activates in 1/10th of a second.

Thanks all. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I believe in AWD mode the X-Trail starts off at 50/50 but without slippage will move more to FWD. It can vary the ratio based on slippage. It's not set at 50/50.

The AWD system on the X-Trail is one of it's strong points.
Compared to the Honda CR-V which take 1 or 2 seconds to detect slipping, the X-Trail is very fast. I believe they say it is a very similar system as that used on the G35-X and other Nissans.

While I am far from an expert on AWD, I believe compared to the competition in this range, the X-Trail definitely has one of the best AWD systems. And, you can shut if off too.





Nominee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the 2005 X-Trail, but had some questions about the AWD system. Hopefully somebody can answer these questions for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

There is one more thing, if the speed is over 30km/hr (M/H, Sorry, I forgot whether it is km or mile), the AWD system will switch back to FWD no matter the system is lock to AWD or Auto. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards




DL500 said:


> I believe in AWD mode the X-Trail starts off at 50/50 but without slippage will move more to FWD. It can vary the ratio based on slippage. It's not set at 50/50.
> 
> The AWD system on the X-Trail is one of it's strong points.
> Compared to the Honda CR-V which take 1 or 2 seconds to detect slipping, the X-Trail is very fast. I believe they say it is a very similar system as that used on the G35-X and other Nissans.
> ...


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

Fireball said:


> There is one more thing, if the speed is over 30km/hr (M/H, Sorry, I forgot whether it is km or mile), the AWD system will switch back to FWD no matter the system is lock to AWD or Auto. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards


http://www.autos.canada.com/national/researching/roadtests.aspx?year=2491

"X-trail AWD system is Nissan's ATTESA E-TS, variations of which are found in the Pathfinder, Murano and Infiniti GS-X. This system uses active torque management technology with an electromagnetic clutch to power the four wheels. In the X-Trail, the system can be set on "2WD," which gives front-wheel-drive for the best fuel economy, "Auto," which starts with a 50/50 front-to-rear power distribution but will change that ratio depending on road conditions, and "Lock," where the 50/50 power-split is fixed at speeds up to 30 km/h."

you can check the Nissan's ATTESA E-TS Demo at :
http://www.infiniti.ca/eng/models/fx45/index.html#
The different between FX45/35 and X-trail AWD system is,
1) From start still, Fx45/35 torque split in 25:75, but x-trail is 50:50
2) In Normal condition, Fx45/35 torque split 0:100, x-trail is 100:0
3) in slipperycondition, both are same(power shift one-tenth second to the wheels that need it most
4) snow mode in Fx45/35, same as Lock mode in x-trail, torque splite 50:50 at speed up to 19km in Fx45/35 , 30km in x-trail

More detail about ATTESA-ETS on skyline R32
http://www.jbskyline.net/R32/GTR/index2.php

"The GT-R uses an electronically controlled all-wheel-drive system (similar to Porsche's 959). A 16-bit microprocessor monitors the car's movements a 100 times per second, including wheel rotation and lateral as well as longitudinal acceleration. When slip is detected at a driving wheel, the system electronically distributes torque from this spinning wheel to one without slip.
In this case the electronic AWD-system offers the advantage that actions are enacted much faster than by a viscous-coupling-system (we're speaking of hundredths of a second here). In standard setup, ATTESA-ETS distributes the torque to the rear-wheels, but when slip is detected on one of those rear-wheels, it can distribute up to 50% of the torque to the front wheels, i.e. it can adjust the front/rear torque-split from anything between 0:100 to 50:50. Among the rear-wheels, an active LSD can further distribute the torque from one wheel to the other if necessary. Due to this setup, the Skyline GT-R can even drift, although it is an AWD car."


:cheers:


----------



## Nominee (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys! Exactly what I needed. The dealer was telling me that in AWD lock mode, the X-Trail stayed in AWD no matter what speed, he was telling me that was the difference between the X-Trail and it's competition. 




tanka said:


> http://www.autos.canada.com/national/researching/roadtests.aspx?year=2491
> 
> "X-trail AWD system is Nissan's ATTESA E-TS, variations of which are found in the Pathfinder, Murano and Infiniti GS-X. This system uses active torque management technology with an electromagnetic clutch to power the four wheels. In the X-Trail, the system can be set on "2WD," which gives front-wheel-drive for the best fuel economy, "Auto," which starts with a 50/50 front-to-rear power distribution but will change that ratio depending on road conditions, and "Lock," where the 50/50 power-split is fixed at speeds up to 30 km/h."
> 
> ...


----------

